# Zack Snyder Directing 'Superman'



## Taleran (Oct 4, 2010)

> UPDATE & EXCLUSIVE: I just spoke with Zack Snyder, who confirms that as soon as he completes post on Sucker Punch, he'll move right into Warner Bros' long awaited next Man of Steel movie in development with Chris Nolan and David Goyer. "I've been a big fan of the character for a long time, he's definitely the king of all superheroes, he's the one," Snyder, who directed Watchmen and 300, told me. "It's early yet, but I can tell you that what David and Chris have done with the story so far definitely has given me a great insight into a way to make him feel modern. I've always felt he was kind of awesome. I'll finish Sucker Punch and get right at it."
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: Zack Snyder has been chosen to direct  the new installment of Superman for Warner Bros and Legendary Pictures. Snyder was on a short list of directors that I recently revealed met with the studio as well as producers Chris Nolan and Emma Thomas. Other choices at the time included helmers Tony Scott, Matt Reeves, Jonathan Liebesman, and Duncan Jones. I think Snyder is an inspired choice. He is a cornerstone filmmaker for Warner Bros., a visual stylist whose efforts for the studio include 300, Watchmen, and the upcoming Sucker Punch. Deadline revealed back on February 9 that the DC Comics stalwart Superman became a priority project when Nolan agreed to godfather it. He and David S. Goyer hatched the story and Goyer wrote the script. The new Superman's producers also include  Charles Roven and Deborah Snyder while co-financer Legendary Pictures' Thomas Tull will serve as executive producer. I'm sure there will be hot debate on Snyder as the choice, but judging from 300, you can be sure the Man of Steel will have an inspired six-pack.



Are you ready for the MOST GLORIOUS train wreck of a movie EVER?


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

I just hurt my hand on the wall...


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

> Are you ready for the MOST GLORIOUS train wreck of a movie EVER?


At this point the only question is if it'll be a bigger wreck than Returns.

I'm genuinely curious to the point of fascination.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 4, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Are you ready for the MOST GLORIOUS train wreck of a movie EVER?


in 3D 

but I'll wait and see how this plays out. Goyer and Nolan are involved, so it might not suck.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh shit. Watchmen sucked ass. I'm not looking forward to this .


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Oct 4, 2010)

So General Zod is rumored to be the main villain.



> The Hollywood Reporter claims that Goyer’s script is “rumored” to have a connection to the original Richard Donner film, and Zod is at the center of this new story. While THR uses the word “rumor”, I have heard that Zod is the villain from two other independent high placed sources.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm gonna wait to see a trailer before jumping on the hate train.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 4, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I'm gonna wait to see a trailer before jumping on the hate train.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

Snyder could make it work actually.........should be interesting


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2010)

Look Snyder Directed Watchmen one of my favorite Graphic Novels and made it into a gorgious film. I have no doubt that with Snyder, Nolan & Goyer working together that the film will be in good hands so quit the bitching.


----------



## Rod (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd say the problem of Snyder was with scripting , but with Nolan producing and Goyer in story, kinda need to wait and see.

Tho if responsibles for this part were put exactly in same manner that have been sucessful in Nolan's movies (Jonathan and Christopher personally involved in writing with Goyer reviews) then could of be a bit more "assured" of a good project at least.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

For all those bitching about "Watchmen". Whether it was bad or good, Snyder was adapting an impossible task. He did the best he could with it. But it just was not meant to be a live action movie.

So unless you hated Watchmen AND 300, I dont see why people would be irked at this.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> For all those bitching about "Watchmen". Whether it was bad or good, Snyder was adapting an impossible task. He did the best he could with it. But it just was not meant to be a live action movie.
> 
> So unless you hated Watchmen AND 300, I dont see why people would be irked at this.



Even if you view Watchmen from outside the fact that it is an adaptation it *isn't a good film, in and of itself.*

300 is different because there isn't much there to begin with and that movie is just a love hate affair.


----------



## Rod (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd say the thing on Watchmen and 300 is that that they were "oneshot" multi-protagonist centered movies, what is kind of a situation that directors do not feel that confortable too much to work with, having to condensate character development in a satisfactory way for the various aimed publics in about 2 hours and still considering the rest of the script is dificult and tricky, the majority of the action derivated movies with these characteristics tend not to be that sucessful in one or other aspect, or to at least not please part of a public.

If both were to be told in "trilogies" for example, what they usually adopt these days when have to develop various characters, I'd of think both projects would have had a bigger chance of being rated quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2010)

Watchman wasn't that bad...Gezz guys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Even if you view Watchmen from outside the fact that it is an adaptation it *isn't a good film, in and of itself.*
> 
> 300 is different because there isn't much there to begin with and that movie is just a love hate affair.



First off, this is what bugs me about a lot of people here. If I said that Watchmen was a good movie, how will you respond? Or is your opinion fact? I thought it was a very uneven film, with moments of genius and moments of pretentiousness. Yeah, sure, it could've been better if the music arrangement wasn't so stupid, but I respected what Snyder did with an impossible task.

"300" is different because it's a much more traditional movie. It's about a bunch of people fighting. It had some substance but was mostly there for the style.

But both films were comic book adaptations with little room for anything new. The difference between those and Superman is that with Superman, you can do anything. 

The 1978 version shows you dont even need to really base it off a comic. but even if he does, there are so many comics to choose from.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *Yeah, sure, it could've been better if the music arrangement wasn't so stupid, but I respected what Snyder did with an impossible task.*
> 
> *
> But both films were comic book adaptations with little room for anything new.* The difference between those and Superman is that with Superman, you can do anything.



This is where I would disagree. Snyder's task at making a Watchmen film was originally flawed because his desire to copy the source material instead of make a film version of the story that works better as a film. Adaptations do not have to be direct rips of the source work (ala 300) to work. I would bring up Scott Pilgrim here but you probably still haven't seen it from the last time we all talked about it so I will not.

Comics and Movies are 2 very very very different mediums and almost in every case directly adapting them is Movie Suicide. I hope he doesn't adapt a already existing comics (although there are ones with plots that would work).


I'd like to see a Zach Snyder movie that isn't an adaptation (then I saw the Sucker Punch trailer and decided against that.)


----------



## Rod (Oct 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The difference between those and Superman is that with Superman, you can do anything.



Personally, I think it's quite a double-edged knife in this case.

I mean, I see your point that you can do anything considering Superman's nature and agree with it, but also notice exactly due that originates an issue otoh.

Imo Superman was haunted (in his movies) by plots revolving in stuff that indeed meant a serious threat to him considering his nearly invincible essence, finding an element (a villain, or something) that could lead the viewer believe Superman could really lose the battle "if", thus overuse and saturation of one of the unique things it's possible to think of: Kryptonite storyline.

I think writers are somewhat chained to that to some extent. 

This of couse analysing by this side of the coin yeah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This is where I would disagree. Snyder's task at making a Watchmen film was originally flawed because his desire to copy the source material instead of make a film version of the story that works better as a film. Adaptations do not have to be direct rips of the source work (ala 300) to work. I would bring up Scott Pilgrim here but you probably still haven't seen it from the last time we all talked about it so I will not.



Ultimately, I agree. However, do you know how many people bitch about changes to source material? Take Dragonball Evolution for example. People bitched about that simply because it lacked ONE CHARACTER long before even the trailer came out(where we got our first taste at the badness). 

There has been so much bitching about that kind of stuff that it seems like most adaptations are going down that route, for better or worse. 



> Comics and Movies are 2 very very very different mediums and almost in every case directly adapting them is Movie Suicide. I hope he doesn't adapt a already existing comics (although there are ones with plots that would work).



I agree. But I still thought "Watchmen" was a decent movie regardless. My main issue was how it was marketed(as an action film). 


> I'd like to see a Zach Snyder movie that isn't an adaptation (then I saw the Sucker Punch trailer and decided against that.)



lol, it does look like it could either be the next "Kill Bill" or the next "DOA: Dead or Alive". I'd presume it's going to be a decent movie though. 

My issue isnt that you think any of this, it's that you think WE should think that. As I said, not everyone thinks Watchmen is a bad movie. In fact, most seem to like it. So saying 'it is' without any reasons to even justify it is sort of arrogant. 

Watchmen and Superman are completely different. You can't even bring the two up in the same sentence here. "Watchmen" was a drama with action that was directly lifted from a comic that had one ultimate story.

With Superman, the need to be a direct adaptation is a lot less. So whether Snyder being involved is bad or not, "Watchmen" shouldn't even be a factor. Now if you've disliked all of his movies, you have a valid reason in general.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2010)

I think you are looking for deeper meanings in my declaration of bad movie that were not in there to begin with.





> Ultimately, I agree. However, do you know how many people bitch about changes to source material? Take Dragonball Evolution for example. People bitched about that simply because it lacked ONE CHARACTER long before even the trailer came out(where we got our first taste at the badness).



People bitching is no excuse. Make an entertaining movie for the people who are actually going to see it as a movie and as a story for the first time. Save the caring about people bitching until after it is in Theaters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think you are looking for deeper meanings in my declaration of bad movie that were not in there to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even if I agree with you, that doesn't stop the fact that Watchmen was mostly well received.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sure glad then that I can formulate my own opinions of the movie I watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I'm sure glad then that I can formulate my own opinions of the movie I watch.



Believe it or not, most can do that.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

My only faith is that David and Chris co-wrote the script, Jonah is involved in the screenplay, both Chris and Emma are executive producer and of course Chris being given hands-on/godfather  involvement.

I just don't know what to make of it just yet.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 5, 2010)

It will be fun to see him work with an adaptation that he can actually spin the concept on again. He's been doing mostly frame by frame, or scene by scene, stuff for like seven years now. 

At the worst it will be the first visually stunning Superman movie in about 40 years.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 5, 2010)

> I'd like to see a Zach Snyder movie that isn't an adaptation (then I saw the Sucker Punch trailer and decided against that.)


300 wasn't that slavist, they had that entire subplot with McNulty from The Wire that wasn't in the original that took up quite a bit of screentime.

His remake of Dawn of the Dead was quite good because he didn't really try to emulate Romero, he took the source material and made it his own.  That's what he needs to recapture.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I actually really enjoyed Watchmen, and I've never read the comic. Everyone else is sour grapes and go suck a lemon. Fruits.

I'll keep my eyes out for this.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

Having Zod as the villain isn't exactly good tbh.

Brainiac and Luthor should be the one's, and I'm hoping that Tom Hardy has some form of role for some strange reason, though he's on Mad Max and there's the possibility of him appearing in Batman 3.

But about Synder, I hope there's not alot of slow-mo, though given Clark's speed it could work spectacularly I suppose.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I hope he dresses up in a black trenchcoat.


----------



## Munak (Oct 5, 2010)

The moment I've been waiting for: criminals getting punched by Superman turn into ground beef. 

Zack Snyder you dog you.


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hope he dresses up in a black trenchcoat.



Aaaargh!



Munak said:


> The moment I've been waiting for: criminals getting punched by Superman turn into ground beef.
> 
> Zack Snyder you dog you.



Doubt that, he doesn't really have any control in this film tbh :3


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't really care much for Superman anymore, its been done right and that was 30 years ago. As for its production, too many cooks comes to mind.


----------



## Munak (Oct 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> Doubt that, he doesn't really have any control in this film tbh :3



Well, that's a darn tootin' shame. 

Back to Christopher Reeves Superman, I guess.


----------



## narutosushi (Oct 5, 2010)

Considering Chris Nolan is working on it too, i have hope that it will turn out better than expected


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol slow mo time!


----------



## Bart (Oct 5, 2010)

Munak said:


> Well, that's a darn tootin' shame.
> 
> Back to Christopher Reeves Superman, I guess.



Christopher, Goyer and Jonah do though, and that's a brilliant combination.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 300 wasn't that slavist, they had that entire subplot with McNulty from The Wire that wasn't in the original that took up quite a bit of screentime.
> 
> His remake of Dawn of the Dead was quite good because he didn't really try to emulate Romero, he took the source material and made it his own.  That's what he needs to recapture.



Unfortunately, he also missed the point as to why "Dawn of the Dead" was such a great movie.

Still, it was pretty decent. Not sure if I count that as a true Snyder film though because I dont know how much control he had.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 300 wasn't that slavist, they had that entire subplot with McNulty from The Wire that wasn't in the original that took up quite a bit of screentime.
> 
> His remake of Dawn of the Dead was quite good because he didn't really try to emulate Romero, he took the source material and made it his own.  That's what he needs to recapture.



I completely forgot that McNulty was in that movie.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Lol slow mo time!


i love slow mo effects ,so i hope so. it a pretty bad ass way to show super speed reflexes.


----------



## Rod (Oct 5, 2010)

Just got a remind of one thing tho.

   Assuming Batman's next installment is in advanced stages compared to Superman's, and the first mention predicted for release only in 2012, when putting in context this time of production kind of worries because DC has only till some certain date fixed in 2011 to publically distribute a movie about Superman in case they do not wish to lose part of the rights inbeforehand already (what will happen either way, with or without movie, in 2013).

That can mean alot of things, perhaps concentrate efforts in this project, even delaying others such as Batman per se, to try get things done as fast as possible. Overall deadline issues might affect here, hope not the quality of the project itself.


(On an interesting note, regardless of whatever, Superman will become intelectual property of public domain in 2033 following Dracula, Sherlock Holmes, Hercules.)


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 5, 2010)

So many slow motion shots. . .


----------



## Iria (Oct 5, 2010)

So my boyfriend was all excited about this and I was kinda "snooze" since Superman himself is kind of snooze to me and I didn't really recognize who Snyder was. 

Now I understand. I freaking loved 300 and Watchmen 

And of course Nolan has a pretty solid repertoire. 

Sortofwant.jpg


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

slow motion, slow motion everywhere.


----------



## Rod (Oct 6, 2010)

Well, talking about the devil....



> We're told by knowledgeable insiders the reason Warner Bros. picked Snyder for Man of Steel is that the script by David Goyer was rushed, is still a bit of a mess, and that Warner Bros. needs someone who won't spend months or even years trying to get it just right (i.e. Aronofsky), because time is the one thing they don't have: The studio must have a new Superman movie in production by 2011 or they'll be subject to potential lawsuits by the heirs of the superhero's creators.
> 
> We're told that Snyder was not really Warner's first choice to direct Superman, but that a director needed to be hired imminently. Privately, even Snyder has confided to agency sources that the current Superman script needs work, but clearly Warner Bros. believes he can get it done faster than Aronofsky.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

well fuck. 

my body is ready for the shittiest superhero movie ever.


----------



## Bart (Oct 6, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> So many slow motion shots. . .





Chalice said:


> slow motion, slow motion everywhere.



Yeah, I'm not happy about this, but I suppose slow motion shots could work for someone like Clark, given the obvious.


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 6, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Are you ready for the MOST GLORIOUS train wreck of a movie EVER?



I must disagree with you. Uwe Boll isn't directing it, so it's the 2nd most glorius train wreck.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 6, 2010)

They saw how well the return of superman did. Might as well bite the bullet now and get Tom Welling to play Superman and Michael Rosenbaum for Lex. See how well it does when they finally do a tv crossover since Smallville their most popular live action series is ending anyway. From the sounds of Roy's post this will be rushed and not so great anyway, so sounds like a good a time as any to run an experiment. I haven't watched the show in years but neither one are bad actors, and you'd definitely get a large audience of fans of the show as well as fans of the comics so long as you don't call it Smallville the Movie.


----------



## Roy (Oct 6, 2010)

Rod said:


> Well, talking about the devil....



oh wow. fail on so many levels.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

food for thought


Rod said:


> Well, talking about the devil....



I just hurt my hand on the wall...


----------



## Bart (Oct 6, 2010)

At least the script may have elements of Birthright and Earth One 

_"The magazine has learned that in "Superman," Clark Kent is a journalist traveling the world trying to decide if he should, in fact, even become Superman."_

Rather Batman Begins-ish also.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 6, 2010)

Uh, what?


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

so Clark is goes globe trotting to decide if he should ever use his powers to help the people of Earth. nice Superdickery.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

A origin story is a origin story is a origin story


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 6, 2010)

It could be interesting. I hoping it's not a fucking origins story.

Edit: If it fucking sucks because they're rushing it I will decapitate someone.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

They need to rush or they lose the rights to Superman.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 6, 2010)

Chalice said:


> so Clark is goes globe trotting to decide if he should ever use his powers to help the people of Earth. nice Superdickery.



Birthright pulls it off very fucking well.


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

Superman: Secret Origins; should be what their looking at for a origin story.


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2010)

Some people are suggesting that Goyer rushed the script because he's waiting for _Superman: Earth One_ to be released.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2010)

Wait, it just occured to me that David Goyer wrote the script.....and no one is worried about that? He did "The Unborn" which is one of those movies where Im the closest thing to a fan that movie has!

But people are more worried about Snyder?


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2010)

Nolan co-wrote it as well ^

Goyer isn't exactly the best writer, but when he collaborates with Nolan something special happens, and the fact Nolan's there will prevent him from messing up - look at _Begins_ and _Dark Knight_ for example.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

And Goyer also had that really fantastic comic book run in JSA(together with Geoff Johns). guess if he's paired with someone he releases good shit.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2010)

Selty Sturluson said:


> Superman: Secret Origins; should be what their looking at for a origin story.



Except it was pretty mediocre. All around mediocre and way to much Donner influence.


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2010)

Pretty much, Taleran :3

This is why I literally can't wait for _Earth One_.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2010)

And I am avoiding it like the plague because Grounded has been some of the worst comics I have read so far.


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2010)

I've not read _Grounded_ tbh, but I'm sure _Earth One_ will be far better, due to the fact it's going to be the most modernised version of Superman we've seen yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2010)

Iria said:


> So my *boyfriend* was all excited about this and I was kinda "snooze" since Superman himself is kind of snooze to me and I didn't really recognize who Snyder was.
> 
> Now I understand. I freaking loved 300 and Watchmen
> 
> ...


 Woah, ignore list.

I'm not excited over the movie ( I don't get excited over movies at all), but it's certainly one I'll watch.

On DVD.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Except it was pretty mediocre. All around mediocre and way to much Donner influence.



Yea.

I heard a rumor somewhere that the beginning arc would be Clark Kent as a reporter, figuring out what he wanted to do with his powers. Basically, the opening portion of birthright.

If they're going to draw from one story more than any other, I hope its birthright.

Overall though, I think how good this movie will be depends on Nolan's level of involvement, if he can temper Snyder, and if Syder can reign himself in and not go balls wild.


----------



## Bart (Oct 7, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea.
> 
> I heard a rumor somewhere that the beginning arc would be Clark Kent as a reporter, figuring out what he wanted to do with his powers. Basically, the opening portion of birthright.
> 
> ...



_"The magazine has learned that in "Superman," Clark Kent is a journalist traveling the world trying to decide if he should, in fact, even become Superman."_

Snyder has no creative control in this film tbh, apart from his director duties, which again will be overseen by Nolan, if he's not busy with Batman 3 :3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 7, 2010)

Bart said:


> _"The magazine has learned that in "Superman," Clark Kent is a journalist traveling the world trying to decide if he should, in fact, even become Superman."_
> 
> Snyder has no creative control in this film tbh, apart from his director duties, which again will be overseen by Nolan, if he's not busy with Batman 3 :3



Im honestly okay with Snyder having little creative control in the "what", but I think he's good with the "how"

Basically, I think if Snyder chills out with the slow mo, I think he could do a great job with the action pieces.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Except it was pretty mediocre. All around mediocre and *way to much Donner influence*.



I don't see this at all, only real "influence" I see is Frank draws Clark like Chris.  Plot is different, characters are different, yeah I don't see it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2010)

The trailer will be interesting to see, when it's done.


----------



## Bart (Oct 9, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Im honestly okay with Snyder having little creative control in the "what", but I think he's good with the "how"
> 
> Basically, I think if Snyder chills out with the slow mo, I think he could do a great job with the action pieces.



Oh definitely 



Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't see this at all, only real "influence" I see is Frank draws Clark like Chris.  Plot is different, characters are different, yeah I don't see it.



Ooooh.



Comic Book Guy said:


> The trailer will be interesting to see, when it's done.



Can't wait for this :3

My fingers are still crossed for Brainiac being the villain.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 9, 2010)

Its amazing to me that there have been 5 movies and no braniac. Hell theres even a megamind movie coming out and you mean to tell me no one thinks Braniac needs to make a movie debut yet? Theres been I don't know how many movies with Luthor, theyre suggesting another with Zod and yet Braniac gets shafted again?

I cant think of another series with this many movies that've yet to present one of their most prominent and popular characters on the big screen, except maybe Vegeta showing up in movie 6 of DBZ.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2010)

bringing back Zod might be a mistake as it would just remind us of Superman 2.........


----------



## Castiel (Oct 9, 2010)

Well the Zod in the recent comics has become a pretty different character from the movie Zod, but yeah I get that "KNEEL BEFORE ZOD" would taint audiences


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

can we just get fucking darkside already?

no zod
no Luthor
No Braniac

Darkside Please


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2010)

Darkseid in the first film?

I rather not.

He's suppose to be a cosmic threat. Not solely a Superman threat, DCAU and DC mishandling be damned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Darkseid in the first film?
> 
> I rather not.
> 
> He's suppose to be a cosmic threat. Not solely a Superman threat, DCAU and DC mishandling be damned.



but...but.... when  i think superman villains hes the first that comes to mind...


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 10, 2010)

they'd have to cover the whole Fourth World if Darkseid is going to be featured. 

anyway, I think Mongul would be the best.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 10, 2010)

Chalice said:


> they'd have to cover the whole Fourth World if Darkseid is going to be featured.
> 
> anyway, I think Mongul would be the best.



the Poomans darksied


----------



## Castiel (Oct 10, 2010)

Brainiac or bust


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 10, 2010)

i was thinking the storylines of a series of movies could connect like this.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*movie 1*
start of with similar storylines to birthright and secret origin. 

brainiac creates and sends doomsday to earth to destroy it's defences so he can easily assimilate the world with no hassle, but superman should intercept and stop doomsday. but we shouldn't know it was brainiac untill right at the end of the movie. superman shouldn't defeat doomsday, but transport him away through a worm hole since he's too strong.

*movie 2*
brainiac arrives on earth and is approached by lex, who asks to make a deal to save himself, so they team up. and together they create bizzaro. brainiac should mention that he met somebody like lex before and made a similar deal.

we learn brainiac tried to assimilate krypton, and zod made a deal to save himsef and kandor if he allowed brainiac to do it by transporting kandor away.

*movie 3*
new genesis should be seen fighting with apokolips. the worm hole doomsday went through sends him to apokolips and he kills everyone around. darkseid should approach him and defeat him instantly, then approach the worm hole doomsday appeared from and follows it.

superman should be on kandor meeting with zor el and zod. he travelled there in a ship but recieved a new bottle shaped transportation device from them. while superman is away darkseid should conquer earth.

superman and other heroes should fight darkseid. this movie could have introduced the other justice league memebers.

*movie 4*
possible supergirl sequel with zod as villain featuring flamebird and nightwing. mirroring the new krypton storyline a little.


----------



## Bart (Oct 10, 2010)

Did someone say Darkseid in the _'Man of Steel'_? 

Too early, way too early - do you know powerful Darkseid is overall?

Having an inexperienced Clark who hasn't fought any superhuman beings go up against one of the most powerful beings in the entire DC Universe first? That's a little foolish, isn't it?

*Prime Candidates:*
_Lobo
Ultra-Humanite
Brainiac
General Zod
Mr Mxyzptlk
Eradicator
_


----------



## Slice (Oct 10, 2010)

Best choice would be Brainiac.

The average moviegoer needs something new to see.

You give them Zod they think "Superman 2", you give them Luthor they think "oh not again". You give them Darkseid you will feel the hate of the fans.

Brainiac is both a good threat on a scale that can be done in a 100 minute movie as well as unknown enough (note: for the average moviegoer) to have them excited.

Also Snyder does awesome trailers, this will help the movie i guess.


----------



## Bart (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree Slice 

But never forget that David Goyer was the one who wrote _Batman Begins_ (Nolan was on screenplay), and he used obscure villains who many weren't familiar with such as _Falcone, Scarecrow, Ra's Al Ghul_ and to a lesser extent _Victor Zsasz_.

But definitely I'd like _Brainiac_ to be the villain, as many aren't familiar with him.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, firstly, this is not going to be an origin story. Mostly because DC no longer has the *right* to Superman's origin story, and they don't want to have to fork out money at this stage to the families that do own those rights. In fact the whole point of making this movie ASAP is to ensure they don't lose more rights to them as well.

So you can all kiss _Birthright_ and the rest goodbye. Anything that features Krypton blowing up and Kal-El flying to safety is a no-no for the forseeable future (which makes me wonder if, or how, Zod fits in).

Secondly, yeah, no Darkseid. And no Doomsday or Mxyzptlk or Bizarro for that matter either. Brainiac deserves his shot (though I think he's a bit more well known than you two appreciate, which is a good thing of course) but if I could I would avoid putting him in the first movie. The only problem is there honestly isn't really too many better choices right now. I would like to see some of his more street-level enemies (Metallo, Parasite, Intergang etc.), maybe brought in by Luthor to kill Supes, but even that I think might work better for a sequel And squeezing in Intergang paves the way for Apokolips.


----------



## Bart (Oct 10, 2010)

They lost the rights to the origin story? I never knew that 

This makes _Superman: Earth One_ being one of the models all the more possible, considering that Goyer has already read it, but there's vast elements to Birthright other than the origin story.

Mxyzptlk could actually work, but I don't think as a main villain, though _Brainiac_, _Lobo_ or _Ultra Humanite_ seem the best options tbh, as we've got to consider Clark would be relatively inexperienced during _Man of Steel_.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 10, 2010)

Bart said:


> They lost the rights to the origin story? I never knew that
> 
> This makes _Superman: Earth One_ being one of the models all the more possible, considering that Goyer has already read it, but there's vast elements to Birthright other than the origin story.
> 
> Mxyzptlk could actually work, but I don't think as a main villain, though _Brainiac_, _Lobo_ or _Ultra Humanite_ seem the best options tbh, as we've got to consider Clark would be relatively inexperienced during _Man of Steel_.



They lost the rights to Supes' Kryptonian origins, his parents, his childhood and his arrival on Earth, as well as Lois Lane, Clark Kent, most of the Daily Planet and his costume. Obviousy WB and DC will still _use_ them, it will just cost them money to do so. As far as I know they do not plan to use his origin in this film, and I assume that in part this is to avoid giving too much money to the Shuster and Seigel estates (though I might be exagerrating a bit).


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 10, 2010)

DC lost the rights to Superman's origin story? That's really stupid hahaha


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 10, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> DC lost the rights to Superman's origin story? That's really stupid hahaha



IIRC they lost them to the family(s) of the creator of Superman.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 10, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> but...but.... when  i think superman villains hes the first that comes to mind...



There's Lex Luthor, Brainiac, and Zod.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

No origin story cant really be a good start for a reboot, it needs to be established that this is not the Donnerverse or has anything to do with it. I am aware everyone knows Superman origin story but it needs to be done again but differently. I say they pay the Siegel and Shuster family a large wad of Cash to be able to use his origin. I mean the families have to see that in the long run holding on to portions of Superman history only ruins the character and if that happens no one makes any money.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 11, 2010)

The family rather no one makes money then.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 11, 2010)

The family have the right to make their own movie.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> The family have the right to make their own movie.



Lol Good luck to them they can try, thing is they only have the rights to early Superman meaning it wont be the character many if not all of us love. Meaning no flight and a shit load of other abilities, not to mention the loss of a majority of his rouge gallery and a ton of stuff one would expect in the Superman mythos.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the biggest criticisms is that everyone already knows how Superman starts and people would not like going through an origin story.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> There's Lex Luthor, Brainiac, and Zod.



Luthor is over used and over rated

braniac ok


zod is meh


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

Modern luthor has never been properly adapted in anything but the DCAU. That's the only reason I still want to see Luthor in the new movie.

I dont want him taking center stage, because there is a bit of luthor fatigue, but I feel like you can't have Metropolis without Luthor.

EDIT: Apparently smallville has him right, but I dont really watch that show.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 11, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh shit. Watchmen sucked ass. I'm not looking forward to this .



Lmao really? I strongly disagree. Hopefully Zach Snyder can make something decent out of this shit superhero anyway.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Modern luthor has never been properly adapted in anything but the DCAU. That's the only reason I still want to see Luthor in the new movie.
> 
> I dont want him taking center stage, because there is a bit of luthor fatigue, but I feel like you can't have Metropolis without Luthor.
> 
> *EDIT: Apparently smallville has him right, but I dont really watch that show.*



Ehhh.....Not quite. It's a good portrayal and all, but he still could be better. Most glaring issue would be that this Luthor is very smart, but he's not a genius. They seemed to be setting him up as the 80's Luthor- evil businessman, evil criminal, not an evil scientist. DCAU and comic Luthor is all three.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 11, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Lmao really? I strongly disagree. Hopefully Zach Snyder can make something decent out of this *shit superhero* anyway.



You don't know much about superman, do you?



masamune1 said:


> Ehhh.....Not quite. It's a good portrayal and all, but he still could be better. Most glaring issue would be that this Luthor is very smart, but he's not a genius. They seemed to be setting him up as the 80's Luthor- evil businessman, evil criminal, not an evil scientist. DCAU and comic Luthor is all three.



Ah, gotcha. Like I said, I haven't seen much of the show.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Lmao really? I strongly disagree. Hopefully Zach Snyder can make something decent *out of this shit superhero anyway*.



Lol Look at the faggits you have in your sig, sure buddy you certainly know whats hip and whats not.


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 11, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> One of the biggest criticisms is that everyone already knows how Superman starts and people would not like going through an origin story.



If it's a reboot then a retelling is needed to establish the fact it's something entirely. Otherwise people will merely fall back on the donnerverse for is origin (I have had enough of ice krypton for fuck sake) or worse yet Smallville.:amazed


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> They lost the rights to Supes' Kryptonian origins, his parents, his childhood and his arrival on Earth, as well as Lois Lane, Clark Kent, most of the Daily Planet and his costume. Obviousy WB and DC will still _use_ them, it will just cost them money to do so. As far as I know they do not plan to use his origin in this film, and I assume that in part this is to avoid giving too much money to the Shuster and Seigel estates (though I might be exagerrating a bit).



You can do his origin without doing his origin



or


----------



## Irishwonder (Oct 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *Wait, it just occured to me that David Goyer wrote the script.....and no one is worried about that?* He did "The Unborn" which is one of those movies where Im the closest thing to a fan that movie has!



I'm definately worried.  Especially after this



> Vulture also reports some troubling news: the reason Warner Bros. supposedly picked Snyder for Man of Steel is that *David Goyer?s script is a bit of a mess as it was rushed*, and Snyder is looked at a man who can get the movie completed for 2012.



You can find Running Man Here Jeff


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 11, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Lmao really? I strongly disagree. Hopefully Zach Snyder can make something decent out of this shit superhero anyway.


this coming from an Uchihafag.


----------



## Bart (Oct 12, 2010)

People forget that Goyer was the one who wrote the script for Batman Begins :3


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 12, 2010)

Bart said:


> People forget that Goyer was the one who wrote the script for Batman Begins :3



He co wrote it with Nolan didnt he?, also his responsible for blade trinity.


----------



## Bart (Oct 12, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> He co wrote it with Nolan didnt he?, also his responsible for blade trinity.



Well the story was Goyer's, if that counts, but yeah Chris and Jonah assisted on the screenplay, similar to what happened with Dark Knight except that Chris co-wrote it as well.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 12, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> Lmao really? I strongly disagree. Hopefully Zach Snyder can make something decent out of this shit superhero anyway.



Watchmen was pretty bad, dude.


----------



## masamune1 (Oct 12, 2010)

Taleran said:


> You can do his origin without doing his origin
> 
> 
> 
> or


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> Watchmen was pretty bad, dude.



how can u even say that?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> how can u even say that?


It's a Lifetime network  movie with super-heroes.

Now if Rorschach would have been the main character,and just focus on his side of the story,it would've been a fucking good movie.

But 300 was a good movie.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It's a Lifetime network  movie with super-heroes.
> 
> Now if Rorschach would have been the main character,and just focus on his side of the story,it would've been a fucking good movie.
> 
> But 300 was a good movie.



that's a complaint u should take up with Alan moore not Zach Snyder

Snyder Adapted the movie perfectly


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> that's a complaint u should take up with Alan moore not Zach Snyder
> 
> Snyder Adapted the movie perfectly


Not really. You can make a movie better than its original source(though that's no the case most of the time). Have you ever read the book, _Jaws_ by Peter Benchley? Well the book is just a romance novel with a shark story thrown in. The movie though,served as a good horror flick. That was Spielburg's talent at work . 

So Snyder does take some of the blame for not making it any better.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Not really. You can make a movie better than its original source(though that's no the case most of the time). Have you ever read the book, _Jaws_ by Peter Benchley? Well the book is just a romance novel with a shark story thrown in. The movie though,served as a good horror flick. That was Spielburg's talent at work .
> 
> So Snyder does take some of the blame for not making it any better.



but he did make it better,

 More gore
 No fucking squid, 
the heroes  looked more competent


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> but he did make it better,
> 
> More gore
> No fucking squid,
> the heroes  looked more competent


Yet there are too many soap-opera moments and not enough badass moments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Yet there are too many soap-opera moments and not enough badass moments.



u need character moments to make it more then explosions and conspiracies


----------



## Castiel (Oct 12, 2010)

> the heroes looked more competent


They weren't really _supposed_ to.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 12, 2010)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They weren't really _supposed_ to.



even if that's true i still appreciated it 

specially Laurie


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 14, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You don't know much about superman, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, gotcha. Like I said, I haven't seen much of the show.



I actually do since Ive read comics for quite some time, that being said you my personal opinion doesn't determine how much I do or do not know about a superhero, does it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 14, 2010)

As long as they have a good Superman/Lois dynamic going.

Didn't really jive with Kate Bosworth in Returns.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 14, 2010)

PewPewSoulEater said:


> I actually do since Ive read comics for quite some time, that being said you my personal opinion doesn't determine how much I do or do not know about a superhero, does it?



When your opinion seems to be based on ignorance, yes, yes it does.

I could be wrong, and if so I'll apologize, but what superman stories have you read? While I understand people thinking superman is just not for them, he's hardly a shitty superhero when handled by the right writers.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 15, 2010)

Zach Snyder said:
			
		

> As I have already explained, the film will focus on early days of Superman, so there will be no links with other films," reads the translation of Snyder's words. "This is not a remake then. Similarly, although I still cannot talk about the script, I can assure you that this new Superman will not be based on a comic book in particular.



From an interview with a french site


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

goddamn it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 15, 2010)

As long as the film is good.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 15, 2010)

I hope Clark will be mild mannered(like in STAS and JL/U) not the clumsy Donner Clark.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 15, 2010)

All I want is a movie on par with the Animated Series. Nolan stepped the Batman films up to that level. With Superman it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _First Look at Superman in MoS_


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2011)

There's another Superman thread that was created, so I'll try and bump it later.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2011)

I just picked the one with the most posts


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cant tell if he has red underwear or not. I hope not.

Was hoping they woud modernize the suit a biut more too.

But it looks good.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I just picked the one with the most posts



Winny's thread, .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Movie gonna be so dark and gritty. I bet Superman kills 500 people in the first 20 minutes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

No, No, No, not that synthetic texture again. Fuck 

It is shot beautifully though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It's made that way to accentuate the darkness and grittiness.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 4, 2011)

he looks evil.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't tell if he's wearing red tights 'underwear' either. It sort of looks like there isn't one, and it's just a black belt or shorts on top of his blue outfit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 4, 2011)

He just doesn't have that Superman face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

He is supposed to be the darker version of Superman. So dark and so gritty. Like he's always ready to snap someone's head off.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2011)

Super Mike said:


> He just doesn't have that Superman face.



I don't read Superman, so I don't really have a frame of reference, but I do wish he resembled Christopher Reeve.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2011)

Zach Snyder directing guarantees heavy-handed music and symbolism more obvious than the rat running across the railing at the end of The Departed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2011)

This looks badass. Superman actually looks like a powerhouse and not some emo Shaw.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2011)

The look reminds me of Snyder's _Watchmen._

Which isn't surprising, but isn't very encouraging either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully we see Superman jam a hottie at the speed of light.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

One thing for sure, there's gonna be shit load of slow motion in this.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, No, No, not that synthetic texture again. Fuck
> 
> It is shot beautifully though.



Whats wrong with the texture?


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, No, No, not that synthetic texture again. Fuck
> 
> It is shot beautifully though.



It's made from Kryptonian material, so why shouldn't it have such a texture?



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's made that way to accentuate the darkness and grittiness.



Possibly similar to Batman's suit from _Batman Begins_ and so on.



Stunna said:


> I can't tell if he's wearing red tights 'underwear' either. It sort of looks like there isn't one, and it's just a black belt or shorts on top of his blue outfit.



I can see his belt, so that could be a clue that he'll have his _"undies"_.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Zach Snyder directing guarantees heavy-handed music and symbolism more obvious than the rat running across the railing at the end of The Departed.



I'm taking into account Nolan's involvement, and I doubt such a thing would occur. But symbolism definitely on the parts of both Nolan and Goyer.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Whats wrong with the texture?


What's wrong? Every superhero suit is made from that in every movie. It never looked good and now it looks like they all storing in the same place for it.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> What's wrong? Every superhero suit is made from that in every movie. It never looked good and now it looks like they all storing in the same place for it.



I think it looks fine.  What would you prefer it look like?


----------



## Glued (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh dear lord they're trying to make Superman dark and gritty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't mind the suit. Or that they're making it darker and grittier. I just hope it has some epic fights. That's what Superman is all about.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh dear lord they're trying to make Superman dark and gritty





CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't mind the suit. Or that they're making it darker and grittier. I just hope it has some epic fights. That's what Superman is all about.



I don't think they are, well not Superman at least.

It's going to have alot of realism, and I do believe (according to Snyder in an interview) even Nolan wanted Superman to have no powers. But as long as Superman isn't dark; but his environment is another thing entirely :WOW


----------



## Stunna (Aug 4, 2011)

Wait, Nolan didn't want Superman to have powers? Huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

It's all about the fights for me. 


And what are they going to do? Make Clark Kent just some beefy kung-fu hero or something?  His super power is just knowing karate.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 4, 2011)

Superman's suit doesn't really look all that great either with maybe five artist that draw it well, so if they want to add textures to it that resemble croc skin I don't really care.

Just want a good sci-fi superhero movie to complement Dark Knight Rising.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't mind the suit. Besides this is just a preview. Not the final product.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 4, 2011)

I think people are reading a bit too much into the tone by the picture. I like the look, and like the seriousness of his face: at the very least, they aren't trying to imitate Chris Reeves, as that completely failed in the last movie.

Again, with Nolan and Goyer doing the writing/producing, I'm pretty confident that Snyder's usual over-the-top slowmo will be reined in.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd be happy as long as the villain wasn't Luthor or Zodd, sadly I won't get my way.  Those have been done to death.  

I'd love to see Darkseid as a villain.


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2011)

Snyder got potentials, he can pull it off. I'll be looking forward to this.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

Kal is defending the vault


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd be happy as long as the villain wasn't Luthor or Zodd, sadly I won't get my way.  Those have been done to death.



I think they are doing Zod this time to give him someone who can physically challenge him. I'm hoping Brainiac for the next film.  



> I'd love to see Darkseid as a villain.



You really need a 4th World Movie to set this up. And considering they did Thor really well, I think it would be possible to pull this of.


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't see any red on the crotch, so I'm thinking there are new red underpants.

Also flicking through Superman Birthright and Henry Cavil's face (and chin), plus the costume (wide chested 'S' etc) make him look alot like the way he's drawn in there.

His belt design also seems the same as in Superman Birthright. But the wrist design seems new. The way the cape drapes over him is also the same. here are afew pages with him looking pretty dark too.

I'm gonna try imagine this guy doing what happens in the comic to see if it fits.

Also wonder if he will have the 'S' on his cape. I'm thinking yes.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

Guy Gardner said:


> You really need a 4th World Movie to set this up. And considering they did Thor really well, I think it would be possible to pull this of.



Not necessarily.  They don't need to cover much of Superman's back story.  If there is anyone whose back story is widely known to the public its Superman so they could spend the entire movie setting up for Darkseid as a villain.

They don't even necessarily have to get to a full scale invasion of Earth by Apokolips, they could just have some of his minions attacking Earth and have him introduced during the investigation by Superman.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I'd be happy as long as the villain wasn't Luthor or Zodd, sadly I won't get my way.  Those have been done to death.
> 
> I'd love to see Darkseid as a villain.



Zod hasn't really been done to death, since he's only been on film once (well, twice, but the first movie doesn't count). Its just that he and Luthor are the only comic book villains to be put on the big screen, and Zod is kindof well known by the public.

Darkseid deserves buildup; it would be a waste to have him as the main villain in the first movie. If the plot is Superman fighting his agents and not facing him until another movie, that would just be wasting another characters screen time. I mean, who the hell would trade Brainiac for Granny Goodness or Kalibak?


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2011)

You could always have Desaad providing weapons to Earth criminals as an intro to Apokolips and use that to introduce Darkseid.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You could always have Desaad providing weapons to Earth criminals as an intro to Apokolips and use that to introduce Darkseid.



I'd much rather see a Space Gods Epic, and I think the public would, too. If you read a lot of opinions on Thor, people wanted more of Asgard rather than Earth. The characters are there (The obvious heroes would be Orion and Mr. Miracle, with supporting cast like Lightray and Big Barda), the story is there (Stopping Darkseid from invading New Genesis), and when it fails, we can reveal that Darkseid lacks his ultimate weapon. And the last piece to that weapon? On Earth.


----------



## masamune1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> You could always have Desaad providing weapons to Earth criminals as an intro to Apokolips and use that to introduce Darkseid.



Yeah, but again, that just seems less interesting than having one if Clark's other, bigger enemies in play (versus Desaad, I mean).

I'm not a big fan of a Space Gods Epic, simply because Superman is such an excellent foil to Darkseid and he wouldn't have much place in that, except as a supporting character. Plus, the Asgardians are easier to portray, partly because they are based on actual deities most people are vaguely familiar with, and their story is more human and relatable.

Personally, I think they should plan out a series of Superman films and build up to Darkseid as a climax, sort of like the cartoon did. Apokolips can be an occasional B-story; like, say, in one film Superman is dealing with Intergang whilst the main villain is Brainiac or Luthor. And the climax should be more than an invasion of Earth- it should be Darkseid getting the Anti-Life Equation or, as the cartoon did, brainwashing Supes and unleashing him on Earth. Something really sinister like that.


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, Nolan didn't want Superman to have powers? Huh?



Yep, well Snyder mentioned that they were coming up with various ideas, but that particular one doesn't need any confirmation that it came from Nolan himself


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Not necessarily.  They don't need to cover much of Superman's back story.  If there is anyone whose back story is widely known to the public its Superman so they could spend the entire movie setting up for Darkseid as a villain.




No kidding.

Here are your opening credits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

They're going to play a cartoon at the start of the movie?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't tell if that post is serious or not so I have no idea how to respond to it.....


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They're going to play a cartoon at the start of the movie?





^Yes                                 .


----------



## Amuro (Aug 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _First Look at Superman in MoS_



Eh something about his face has thrown me but apart from that doesn't look that bad for a film we won't be seeing for nearly two years.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks that cavill looks like Hayden Christensen in that picture >__>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I can't tell if that post is serious or not so I have no idea how to respond to it.....





Clay Man Gumby said:


> ^Yes                                 .



That.


Also, you're the one posting cartoons and saying they're the opening credits. I'm not naive enough to think that they are really the opening credits, but I am wily enough to let you believe that for a cheap laugh.


----------



## SageMaster (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like the suit, but there's something about his face that's not right to me.

He needs the hair curl.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

It's because he looks like Hayden which is never a good thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't like his fucking FACE.


----------



## Vault (Aug 4, 2011)

Cavill normally looks like this



But on that picture he looks like this.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 4, 2011)

Vault said:


> Cavill normally looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> But on that picture he looks like this.



Nooooo!

What have you done?!?


Anyway,he looks like he could kick ass,and he looks like The Man of Steel.

It's just the weird,head down,pose that makes him look like a bad guy.

See Bowman in 2010 for that effect.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

He looks more like a Ultraman type if you ask me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe he will be an anti-hero in this film that kills people. So dark.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh shit. Watchmen sucked ass. I'm not looking forward to this .



Watchmen was actually pretty good. Did you read the graphic novel? It wasn't too different.

The Nolan's are involved so this movie cannot be a train wreck. They will give it some sort of substance.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 7, 2011)

looks stupid, superman is stupid


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 7, 2011)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> looks stupid, superman is stupid



And Naruto isnt.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2011)

Jesus Christ, you can see his veins through the suit. That thing is basically painted on.


----------



## Thefirst. (Aug 31, 2011)

Dam he looks like a body builder, anyone have before pics of this guy or has he always been jacked? Superman gone and got swole.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2011)

superman genuinely looks villainous


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Looks normal to me.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2011)

Agreed with Lucaniel. The promo pic makes him look kinda evil to me


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

Sorry Zack, this suit is a fucking joke.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Meh it's not that bad. It looks better than the last one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2011)

lol, despite hating sucker punch, I still have faith in Snyder. Imo, he's going to be a director who will make some epic movies(300), some epic shit (Sucker Punch) and some self indulgent, but not unappealing shit (Watchmen). 

I'm hoping this will be epic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought Sucker Punch was okay. It wasn't the greatest movie of all time or anything but it kept me entertained.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2011)

That Superman looks like he would sell me a lemon at a used car lot... and he'd do so with coke residue on his nose. 

That man is not Superman and that isn't Superman's suit. This movie is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe they'll fix everything in post.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 31, 2011)

He looks like he should be from the army of Zorg


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 31, 2011)

Just curious, what do you guys think of the new comic suit?



While I think its overly segmented, I really like the balance of the blue and red.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Jim Lee lines


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 1, 2011)

those beautiful seams. pek


----------



## Arishem (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just curious, what do you guys think of the new comic suit?
> 
> 
> 
> While I think its overly segmented, I really like the balance of the blue and red.


The new suit isn't perfect, but I think it works well enough. It could potentially be awful or awesome depending on the artist.


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, despite hating sucker punch, I still have faith in Snyder. Imo, he's going to be a director who will make some epic movies(300), some epic shit (Sucker Punch) and some self indulgent, but not unappealing shit (Watchmen).
> 
> I'm hoping this will be epic.



300 was epic fail.

This suit looks horrible. Wouldn't be bad except it has those wrist cuff things and rubber shit on his sides/back...I mean, wtf is that shit about?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> 300 was epic fail.
> 
> This suit looks horrible. Wouldn't be bad except it has those wrist cuff things and rubber shit on his sides/back...I mean, wtf is that shit about?



Most disagree with you.


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2011)

Most people are idiots.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Most people are idiots.



The problem with that statement is if most people are idiots for liking 300, then most people are idiots for liking any movie that most people like.

Honestly guys, people bitch and moan about stills, behind the scenes footage, etc and never seem to learn any lesson. I remember when people gagged at the thought of Heath Ledger being the Joker, and clearly that ended up failing like everyone suspected. 

Why doesn't everyone just wait till the movie comes out, or at least until the TRAILER comes out before passing judgment. If I recall, a lot of people thought Christopher Reeves was going to be a shitty Superman too, and he turned out great.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just curious, what do you guys think of the new comic suit?



It looks a lot better than his other new outfit that he seems to have gotten from Connor's closet.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Are all these characters younger though? I know Jim Lee can draw people their actually age (which usually involves more lines and chin), But Hal, Arthur and Clark all look 20 now.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 1, 2011)

Earth-2 S.

Well, I'm interested now.


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 1, 2011)

X-Men First Class was also supposed to fail(according to the fans) because there was no Stewart, McKellen and the rest of the original cast and turned better than expected.

Some of you people are freaking out for no reason.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Will there be Lex Luther? No? +1
Will there be Someone Superman is suppose to hit? Yes? +1
Has this villain be used before? Yes? -1
Does the director has a history of action movies? Yes? +1
Was 300 one of those movies? Yes? +1
Likelihood of this movie having pointless romance scenes with Lois? Probably high. -1
Likelihood Lois will be nude? Probably not, but is Zack Synder soo....


----------



## Furious George (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeaah, 300 wasn't a very good movie, guys.  

At MOST it was dumb fun and it barely holds up in that light. The fact that its considered one of his better films is very telling.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

Achilles said:


> It looks a lot better than his other new outfit that he seems to have gotten from Connor's closet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Yea, but that's supposed to be Clark RIGHT when he gets to metropolis. So early early early years.



> Are all these characters younger though? I know Jim Lee can draw people their actually age (which usually involves more lines and chin), But Hal, Arthur and Clark all look 20 now.



They're a little younger in general, but JL #1 is set about 5 years before all the other books, since its when the JL first got together, so they look even younger still.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeaah, 300 wasn't a very good movie, guys.
> 
> At MOST it was dumb fun and it barely holds up in that light. The fact that its considered one of his better films is very telling.



300 had qualities that imho i would like to see in Superman. IE a mans man being badass, people getting hit really hard, a sense of value and loyalty to a "cause" (sorry superman returns, absent father superman isn't an interesting emotion to explore). Ultimately if its about a flying boyscout pushed too far, i'm in because hollywood can do that. Zack is an unimaginative untalented hack, but he likes things blowing up and "guy" friendly main characters. Zack will give me, the guy who may go to the threatre to see things getting punched through skyscrappers, shit being punched through skyscrappers. So yes, he is the perfect man for the job.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> They're a little younger in general, but JL #1 is set about 5 years before all the other books, since its when the JL first got together, so they look even younger still.



It's good to know it's intentional. It makes Aquaman still being beardless easier to accept with that being the intent.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Achilles is that a new spiderman cartoon your pimping?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 1, 2011)

All I know is, only the Devil would rob Superman of his red underpants. Its a crime against man and God.



Wuzzman said:


> Achilles is that a new spiderman cartoon your pimping?



Oh, you can go right to Hell!


----------



## Achilles (Sep 1, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Achilles is that a new spiderman cartoon your pimping?



The 90's version. Note the Zack Morris phone.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not normally into cartooned bitches but damn MJ, no wonder Pete spent like 3 seasons looking for that ass.


----------



## Grape (Sep 1, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> 300 had qualities that imho i would like to see in Superman. IE a mans man being badass, people getting hit really hard, a sense of value and loyalty to a "cause" (sorry superman returns, absent father superman isn't an interesting emotion to explore). Ultimately if its about a flying boyscout pushed too far, i'm in because hollywood can do that. Zack is an unimaginative untalented hack, but he likes things blowing up and "guy" friendly main characters. Zack will give me, the guy who may go to the threatre to see things getting punched through skyscrappers, shit being punched through skyscrappers. So yes, he is the perfect man for the job.



Hell, why not Michael Bay then? 

Since when did blowing shit up make a film good? 

And what the hell is a "Man's Man"?


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hell, why not Michael Bay then?
> 
> Since when did blowing shit up make a film good?
> 
> *And what the hell is a "Man's Man"*?


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hell, why not Michael Bay then?
> 
> Since when did blowing shit up make a film good?
> 
> And what the hell is a "Man's Man"?



Basically a Dean Winchester type. And if this was a Michael Bay film, we would follow the adventures of jimmy olson and superman would be have dialogue from the 1920's (more genuine that way). A superman film with NO explosions is retarded.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 1, 2011)

Cavill been juicing. Maybe we'll get a Christian Bale style rant on set.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hell, why not Michael Bay then?
> 
> Since when did blowing shit up make a film good?
> 
> And what the hell is a "Man's Man"?



It could be argued that Bay's just about explosions where the battles are too tightly edited and are shot with too many close-ups, obscuring the action. (Ironically, I think Bay is much better when it comes to movies like Bad Boys and The Rock, where the emphasis isnt on action as much as its on the actors). 

Not to mention out-of-place and awkward comedy and a lack of pacing. "300" isn't perfect, but I think it's an excellent actioner with cool visuals, slick bloodbath sequences, atmosphere and fun characters who can be funny without trying to be (when Gerard Butler is eating an apple amidst all the corpses).

You, of course, don't have to agree. but it seems rather arrogant that you're trying to force this on us despite the fact I've yet to hear any reasoning from you.


----------



## Bart (Sep 2, 2011)

masamune1 said:


> All I know is, only the Devil would rob Superman of his red underpants. Its a crime against man and God.



It's far more realistic :3

The red underpants serve no purpose at all; not to mention if Clark's suit actually turns out to be Jor-El's or something to that effect, with the obvious additions of Martha, of course.

There being no symbol on the cape also makes it a tad bit more realistic, if you think about it. Also no one said anything about Batman's lack of underpants in _Batman Begins_.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

Achilles said:


> It's good to know it's intentional. It makes Aquaman still being beardless easier to accept with that being the intent.



Aquaman's been beardless since 2003 and has been dead/mutated since 2006.

Got Resurrected in 2009 and is still beardless.





Wuzzman said:


> 300 had qualities that imho i would like to see in Superman. IE a mans man being badass, people getting hit really hard, a sense of value and loyalty to a "cause" (sorry superman returns, absent father superman isn't an interesting emotion to explore). Ultimately if its about a flying boyscout pushed too far, i'm in because hollywood can do that. Zack is an unimaginative untalented hack, but he likes things blowing up and "guy" friendly main characters. Zack will give me, the guy who may go to the threatre to see things getting punched through skyscrappers, shit being punched through skyscrappers. So yes, he is the perfect man for the job.




You really don't get Superman's character much.

This is what Superman is at his core


Superman isn't some macho neurotic violent hurtful person. Superman cares about people. He cares because he believes that he is a human being. 

As Grant Morrison put it, "Clark is a God who thinks he's a man. Luthor is a man who thinks he's a god."


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes you pay 15 for that movie, i'll stream it like i did superman returns.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes you pay 15 for that movie, i'll stream it like i did superman returns.



Actually Returns fails because it wasn't that either. 

Seriously if they could make Birthright or All-Star, and do it well, into a movie it would be fuck awesome.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 2, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Actually Returns fails because it wasn't that either.
> 
> Seriously if they could make Birthright or All-Star, and do it well, into a movie it would be fuck awesome.



Returns WAS Superman making the world safe for little girls and kittens stuck in trees.

I rather have a brainiac film or a darkside film. A movie about the big blue boyscott facing something that is bigger than metroplis, something about superman fighting on the losing side and fighting hard because he IS superman and he can't betray his character even if it would be the easy way out. Zod is just evil superman and it doesn't really goes that deep unless Zod perma fucks the planet someway.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bart said:


> It's far more realistic :3
> 
> The red underpants serve no purpose at all; not to mention if Clark's suit actually turns out to be Jor-El's or something to that effect, with the obvious additions of Martha, of course.
> 
> There being no symbol on the cape also makes it a tad bit more realistic, if you think about it. Also no one said anything about Batman's lack of underpants in _Batman Begins_.



Batman didn't just have a lack of underpants; he had a different costume.

Its purpose is to add more red to his blue costume; its the whole Red Oni/ Blue Oni thing in one man, one colour symbolising his calm, peaceful, reasonable half, and the other his emotions and passions and stuff. Too much blue mkes him seem...odd, and a little detached.

Which is a pretentious way of saying its just not right. It was every bit as silly to give him underpants on the outside in the 1930's as it would be today, but they did it, simply because it makes him easier on the eyes, easier to track, and more memorable. Batman gets away with a different costume in the movies for his own reasons, but in the comics and cartoons its the same deal, about making him stand out more to the audience (even as his duller clours are enough to make him convincingly stealthy).

Its not about being realistic (like thats the least realistic part of Superman, anyway); its about standing out and mixing up colours. The cape isn't enough; the main costume needs to be spiced up, and by more than the "S" on his chest. Batman is black and grey; Green Lantern is green and black; Spiderman is red and blue; Iron man is red and gold; Hulk is green and purple (or whatever colour his trousers are on day); and so on. Even Green Arrow has different shades of green.

And it might seem silly, but the colour clash for those heroes is always based around....that general area, or at least the thighs. Taking that away from Superman just makes him....wrong.



Wuzzman said:


> Returns WAS Superman making the world safe for little girls and kittens stuck in trees.
> 
> I rather have a brainiac film or a darkside film. A movie about the big blue boyscott facing something that is bigger than metroplis, something about superman fighting on the losing side and fighting hard because he IS superman and he can't betray his character even if it would be the easy way out. Zod is just evil superman and it doesn't really goes that deep unless Zod perma fucks the planet someway.



Its not about making the world safe for kittens and girls; its about the fact that it should come across that he's the type of guy who does that sort of thing. You sound like you want to downplay that for violence, which isn't Superman. 

The reason Darkseid works as such a foil that he can drive Superman to murder is because we've already been shown what a good and wonderful man he is; its that much more powerful to see him pushed too far. If you dive into that in the first movie then you're missing the point.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 2, 2011)

Ew,anyone saw the new pics? His bulge is disgusting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 2, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> You really don't get Superman's character much.
> 
> This is what Superman is at his core
> 
> ...



Give this man a prize!


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Yes you pay 15 for that movie, i'll stream it like i did superman returns.



You don't get it, Superman is a light-hearted and funny character. There was nothing funny about Superman Returns. It tried to be serious like Ang Lee's Hulk.

[YOUTUBE]jUORL-bvwA0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1nu3CLQm-SI[/YOUTUBE]

He's a romantic prince charming

[YOUTUBE]eIq1dZyLDkI[/YOUTUBE]

Though I do agree that he should do some stuff such as showing his power. He should do it against some giant monkey or rock Lobster.

However a violent Superman isn't Superman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Man that movie is cheesy.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Man that movie is cheesy.



But at least it was funny...more than I can say for Superman Returns.

If it aint funny it isn't superman.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 2, 2011)

Those old Superman movies didn't age well for me. Allways thought him giving up his powers to try and show his love for LL was the dumbest thing I ever saw.


If I was at the head of it I would make a animated theatrical bit. The villain would be Manchester Black with a bunch of smaller cameo roles. Movie would be a psychological thriller like story and have him wear the suit from Earth One.


----------



## Glued (Sep 2, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Those old Superman movies didn't age well for me. Allways thought him giving up his powers to try and show his love for LL was the dumbest thing I ever saw.
> 
> 
> If I was at the head of it I would make a animated theatrical bit. The villain would be Manchester Black with a bunch of smaller cameo roles. Movie would be a psychological thriller like story and have him wear the suit from Earth One.



Dear lord was manchester black and the elites a good foil for Superman. I loved the part where Superman removed a the tumor that gave him his psychic powers.

In the end though Black was crying and boohooing over nothing when he discovered Superman hadn't really killed his teamates and basically embarrassed Black on world wide television


----------



## SageMaster (Oct 6, 2011)

First pic of Russell Crowe as Jor-El


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2011)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Those old Superman movies didn't age well for me. Allways thought him giving up his powers to try and show his love for LL was the dumbest thing I ever saw.


Yeah, but not as dumb as the ending to both one and two.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 6, 2011)

The Best thing about Superman Returns was Kevin Spacey as Lex Luther that and Superboy killing that guy with a Piano.


----------



## Xion (Oct 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Oh shit. Watchmen sucked ass. I'm not looking forward to this .



You're on your own on that one. While it had its flaws, I do consider Watchmen one of the best superhero movies ever made and I have never even read the graphic novel.

It seems to be hit or miss with a lot of people though. 

But I am a stickler for amazing cinematography and thematic aesthetics and few do it better in the mainstream than Mr. Snyder.


----------



## Wan (Oct 7, 2011)

General Zod, Luthor, and Kryptonite have already been done in Superman movies.  About time Superman faced someone who can put the hurt on him WITHOUT Kryptonite in the movies *coughDarkseidcough*.  Of course, as others have said, Superman isn't all about fighting, but the Lex Luthor/Kryptonite plot has been done to death.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 8, 2011)

Seems promising.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> First pic of Russell Crowe as Jor-El


Not doing it for me.

He looks more like something out of Gladiator again.


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> The Best thing about Superman Returns was Kevin Spacey as Lex Luther that and Superboy killing that guy with a Piano.



Ironically, most people would say that the latter is the worst part of the movie.


----------



## Ae (Oct 10, 2011)

Can we at least agree it will be a beautiful movie?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

It will be full of boners.


----------

